# 07 Headlights with Xenon HiD lamps problem



## wndsrfer (Jun 3, 2010)

The Xenon HiD headlamp system on my 07 Maxima is dim and flickering. My fog lights are brighter than my headlamps. I took the car into the Nissan dealer where they told me I need to replace the entire Xenon Headlamp assembly at $1000 each. The bulbs and blast are fine but they mentioned a "shutter". I have no idea what at Shutter does and why I need to replace the whole assembly. Any advice has anyone had the same problem?


----------



## 240pusher (Jul 13, 2010)

wndsrfer said:


> The Xenon hid headlights headlamp system on my 07 Maxima is dim and flickering. My fog lights are brighter than my headlamps. I took the car into the Nissan dealer where hid headlight kits they told me I need to replace the entire Xenon Headlamp assembly at $1000 each. The bulbs and blast are fine but they mentioned a "shutter". I have no idea what at Shutter does and why I need to replace the whole assembly. Any advice has anyone had the same problem?


Wow talking about expensive. Did you try converting them with some cheap hid kits and going with something like 8,000k or something?


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

Well he may be speaking of the "highbeam" shutter. I dunno sounds like a relay issue.


----------



## aznstormin (Apr 19, 2011)

Does your high beam shutter work?

-Would replace the bulbs first with new ones (prob go with the cheap ones just for testing)


----------



## aznstormin (Apr 19, 2011)

Ooh crap, sorry for pulling an old thread!


----------

